# Christmas pictures



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2014)

I am married to the original Christmas elf. we were supposed to put up outside lights today. It was raining - she hates rain but we were going to do it- then it started with the wind- saved by the wind. Any of the rest of you have or are a Christmas elf. Put some pictures here. She has decorated everything that does not move......



 



 

 

Her partner in this effort

Reactions: Like 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 6, 2014)

We put our tree up the day after Thanksgiving (I was forced to)... Only put about half of our ornaments on, the whole bottom half of the tree is empty, no lights, no ornaments. Maybe next year, we'll do our normal decorating, but with two 1 year olds running around, we took the minimalist approach this year.

We don't do lights on the house outside. Our roof is too steep to get on, as are most of the houses here. Some have a few hanging off the porch, but IMO, if you're going to put some up, you gotta do the whole thing.

EDIT- here's our elf... haha

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 6, 2014)

My elf is at work as I write this... I'm hiding.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2014)

Find the pickle....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2014)

Our 12 yr old grandson hid the pickle this yr- we made him make it to where the rest of the kids had a chance. @ripjack13 nice tree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 6, 2014)

Here is my house,(a small portion of it). Mike, I respectfully have to disagree with you. I am married to the original elf. EVERYTHING in our house lights up, plays music, dances or a combination thereof. I like Christmas so it works well. TA

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2014)

Tony said:


> Here is my house,(a small portion of it). Mike, I respectfully have to disagree with you. I am married to the original elf. EVERYTHING in our house lights up, plays music, dances or a combination thereof. I like Christmas so it works well. TAView attachment 65603




i have only shown a portion of the madness but will agree to a tie on the elf thing. I love it also.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 6, 2014)

Brinkenelf

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 6, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Our 12 yr old grandson hid the pickle this yr- we made him make it to where the rest of the kids had a chance. @ripjack13 nice tree


Well that wasn't necessarily a Holiday event when I grew up...  Nice

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Dec 6, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Well that wasn't necessarily a Holiday event when I grew up...  Nice


That had a different meaning in my neck of the woods, too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 6, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Well that wasn't necessarily a Holiday event when I grew up...  Nice



Diff. meaning down here also

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Well that wasn't necessarily a Holiday event when I grew up...  Nice





SENC said:


> That had a different meaning in my neck of the woods, too.





Tony said:


> Diff. meaning down here also



It is a glass decoration that looks like a Pickle- brings good fortune to the kid that finds it. This is the kind of pickle we are speaking of. as you can see it is worn- older then I am.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2014)

@Tony What year is that Texas map? I used to be a map hound when I was into metal detecting not just Texas - I have a couple 3 dozen or so. Some guys I knew had a hundred or more.


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2014)

@Kevin, it is from 1836. Unfortunately not original, it's a reproduction. What can I say, I love Texas!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2014)

Tony said:


> @Kevin, it is from 1836. Unfortunately not original, it's a reproduction. What can I say, I love Texas!



All of mine are repros. Originals are A) hard to come by and B) expensive as heck. All of my maps I got the old fashioned way before the internet. I wrote thee various state archives and asked for a list of availble maps and the cost for a full scale reproductions. Then write back and order and send a check or money order. Mostly got them from universities, state archives the Lib of Congress and the US Archives. Now you can get stuff so easily.


----------



## Brink (Dec 7, 2014)

In German Christmas, a pig ornament =good luck, 
Child who finds pickle gets chocolate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 7, 2014)

10' tree

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm glad I weened my wife off all that pagan pageantry. I'm not knocking it by any means though please no one take it as a personal slight I get it man - I understand it all. It just depresses the hell out of me. But frankly I doubt I can keep her at bay every year - one of these years she's going rebel with an explosion of xmas stuff and decorate the entire 2 acres.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2014)

"Thanks to all the elfs that put the sparkle in kids eyes- along with the fine food, joy and happiness The Christmas season brings" Quoted from my personal Elfs Kathie and Izzy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2014)

More- It did not rain today so The elf had the  on the ladder. She just noticed in picture how much larger 12 yr old grandson is then her. Notice he has no shoes on.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink (Dec 9, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 9, 2014)

Yummy I love dill pickles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

